# All About DALIAN



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *黑狮* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Ah, lovely Dalian, the Vancouver of Asia.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *yx5799* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing photography.....:cheers2:


----------



## Yarik (Sep 4, 2007)

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## johnnyman (Sep 26, 2011)

dalian is the Financial center and shipping center of the northeast asia
dalian is also a permanent venue of the summer Davos World Forum but to take turns with tianjin


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

大連



KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>





Yarik said:


>


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

2011-09-02 -06 中國 大連 旅順 by anthony_chou_ac, on Flickr


----------



## Yarik (Sep 4, 2007)

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/413/4137604.html


----------



## Yarik (Sep 4, 2007)

From http://onedayonephoto.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lushun
By *逍 遥 * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dalian by Toby Garden, on Flickr


Skateboard Ramp by Toby Garden, on Flickr


China Bride 9 by Toby Garden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *勿偏* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dalian Bank of China by wil5oncle7us, on Flickr


Dalian by wil5oncle7us, on Flickr


Dalian by wil5oncle7us, on Flickr


Labour Park by wil5oncle7us, on Flickr


Labour Park by wil5oncle7us, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *黑狮* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *欢喜就好* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *雨钓* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nanlao* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

manrush said:


> Ah, lovely Dalian, the Vancouver of Asia.


And how about Hongkong of the North?


----------

